# Imac Tangerine and os9 problems - new user



## MeridianStorm (Mar 30, 2007)

Helo... I sure hope someone can help me...

I just bought this old imac tangerine from 1999 from a friend, (who is rapidly turning not into a friend...) since I have been curious about macs...

It's been sitting dormant for sometime and, of course, the password isn't recalled...  I have tried using the boot disk and "c" to get it to boot, and then deleted off the keychain access preferences and keychains files <which there was only 1 file in it> that i saw in another post... it still wouldn't boot to the "desktop" but "c" would work to send it to the disk... I then read another post on a site about deleting out what kept popping up "THE BLOCK" and asking for the password.  Now... it won't even boot to the cd disk with "c".  It just keeps telling me: 
You need to setup THE BLOCK before your mac is protected. Please use the application THE BLOCK Setup.  I hit ok, they it appears to begin starting up my Mac OS 9 and loading some programs and then WHAMMO!!! i get hit with 
Sorry a system error occurred. USB printer sharing extension error type 41  and the restart button.  I hit that and Sorry a system error occurred USB Printer Sharing Extension bus error.  I hit it's restart a few million times and after awhile it either pops up an error 10 or stays at the bus error and I have to turn it off.

I'm very familiar with Windows 3.1 on up, but this has got me tied up in knots and nothing seems very helpful in the various forums i have read all over the net....My friend just laughs and says he knows i'll get it... but i'm not so sure after screwing with this for the last 24 hrs with no noticeable results...he doesn't know mac, it was mostly a dust collector for him and his brother...but he does tell me he wants some of the documents off it when i get into it.... siiggghhh my attitude is to tell him oops! if there isn't anyway for me to recover anything for him... but whatever

Can anyone point me in a direction in simple mac terms.  I've gotten some great info sheets, and i am trying to get up to os9 speed... but::shrug:: be patient  I learn quick!  and i sure hope this brush with mac problems isn't thebeginning of the iceberg... but if so.. tis okay too.

I have tried a Pram reset, but it hasn't done anything as far as i notice and i have tried booting with the shift button down too. 

Thanks so much for your time and effort!!!!!


----------



## powermac (Apr 1, 2007)

If I recall correctly from OS9, which seems like a life-time ago, extensions were helpful and sadly the biggest cause for problems. If you are able to, drag the printer sharing extension out of that folder.

1) You can boot-up holding down the SHIFT key. This by-passes loading the extensions, and will hopefully get you into the system for trouble-shooting. 
2) check out this page, and the links from it for detailed OS9 extension issues and solutions.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30929

To be honest, the best case is to erase the HD and install a fresh version of OS9. Since the computer is new to you, why not start with a clean version.


----------



## bobw (Apr 1, 2007)

error 41 is a Finder error.

Boot from the OS 9 disc and replace the Finder and trash the Finder preference file and try restarting normally.


----------



## Jeffo (Apr 2, 2007)

If you are having troubles booting off of the install disk, but you were able to before, you may need to zap the pram and then immediately start from the cd.  I forget exactly what the key command is, but it is something like.

option+shift+p+r
or
option+control+p+r
or
option+control+shift+p+r

put the cd in the drive and then poweroff the computer, then turn it on and immediately hold down one of the above key combinations and you should hear the chime and then it will restart again.  usually you want to hear the chime a few times before you let go, and then because you want to start from the cd, switch to holding down the C key.


----------



## MeridianStorm (Apr 2, 2007)

YEAH!!!

Zapping the pram worked <did it 5 times> and I am at the desktop looking at the cd - is there any way for me to get the documents off the computer for my friend - i have to burn it right? since there is no floppy...but do i have permissions to do that??? - and then to start a new installation - do i choose what is in the box at the top <i think it says something like new install in the upper open box corner>

Thanks again everyone for your time and patience with a new mac user


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 3, 2007)

MeridianStorm said:


> YEAH!!!
> 
> Zapping the pram worked <did it 5 times> and I am at the desktop looking at the cd - is there any way for me to get the documents off the computer for my friend - i have to burn it right? since there is no floppy...but do i have permissions to do that??? - and then to start a new installation - do i choose what is in the box at the top <i think it says something like new install in the upper open box corner>
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your time and patience with a new mac user



Choose CLEAN install. Nothing will be removed from the hard drive, even the old OS is preserverd.


Good luck, Kees


----------

